# Argument from Tragedy



## JohnV (Nov 12, 2004)

This week we got the sad and sudden news that a family of eight died in a house fire. A pregnant mother and seven children died of smoke inhalation, as their house burnt to the ground. 

My daughter works nearby, where many news crews and others stop by to pick up coffees and gas us their veihicles. So you can imagine that it is a centre for talk. 

Now she's hearing a lot of negative talk. The family was Christian. I think they are some new order of Mennonite. The home was also the church meeting place for them and others. She's hearing people say things like, "How can the family still be Christian after this?" meaning the grandparents, the father (who was in another city setting up for their eventual move to that location), and others of the little congregation. 

It sounds like they're blaming God. But it can't be that they are actually blaming God if they don't believe, can it? I mean, it takes a belief that there is a God there to put the blame on. Again we see that unbelief is stubbornness, not intellect. 


FYI, and for prayers:
Its hard for that family right now. But they are clinging in faith to God. Their comfort right now, as reported in the newspaper, is that this family is now with God.

[Edited on 12-11-2004 by JohnV]


----------

